# Anybody ever heard of..



## SouthernOhioElite (Jan 27, 2009)

Raccoon Creek? Off 32 around Jackson and Wellston? Is it any good?


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

i know where its at, never fished or seen anyone fishing it. racoon has fish in it around zaleski in vinton co and in the town of vinton in gallia co. as far as in btwn hopefully someone else has more info.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Ive fished it a few years back, Caught a few Smaller Bass, and Bluegill


----------



## -mike- (Sep 26, 2008)

I do a lot of stompin in the Zalski area. TUrkeys in the spring, and coyotes the rest of the year.

That creek is a nice place to go and do what I did as a kid. Catch a ton of smallish fish that arent too awful afraid to hit darn near anything you throw. Every now and again you do get a surprise and catch a couple pound bass, but its rare. 

South of of Wellston, an ODNR agent told me that a particular stretch held the highest known population of spotted bass in the state. THere are a ton of them, but again- they are on the small side.

Biggest problem with the creek is its not very wadeable, and its too obstucted by fallen trees to make it a pleasure to canoe. Possibly a belly boat, but Ive never fished out of one.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I fished Raccoon Creek a few times while attending Ohio University. I managed to catch some spots out of it fishing stretches near Zaleski. They were all on the smaller side, but still fun to catch. It is definately a hard stream to wade due to the stinky, muddy bottom that seemed to comprise most of the areas I fished. It seemed to be a shallow stream, which could make fishing with a belly boat a little tough. A smaller kayack could work, but would have to manuever around the trees. All in all, a nice little spot to catch some spots if you can put up with the mud.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

ou did u ever fish at moonville tunnel, thinling of hitting it this year,lived down here 8 years and never fished it.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Grew up in this area and these creeks have came a long way since the coal mine era. Before the coal mines, muskie thrived in Raccoon Creek. Sure wish the state would have stocked some back in there up this way!

Lots of bass, panfish, and channel cats in these creeks. Great place for a jonboat/canoe floattrip....Beautiful area between 32 and Vinton. You get on down where it dumps ito the Ohio(Between Gallipolis and Eureka) and it's hard to tell what you may catch. 

There was an organized group that promoted this stream. Not sure the name?


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

BuckeyeTom- It's interesting that you mention musky once thriving in Raccoon- this topic is the subject of my graduate thesis at OU. Still in the planning stages but our goal is to prove the the feasibility of introducing the species back into the creek by comparing Raccoon to other streams in Ohio that support musky (little muskingum,scioto brush, etc).

You're probably thinking of the Raccoon Creek Partnership
http://www.raccooncreek.org


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

I wish that the State would re-introduce them! I would help in anyway with that and/or your graduate thesis.

You probably could pick up a muskie in Raccoon where it dumps into the Ohio. Just not sure the if the numbers would be there? West Virginia stocks many of the streams over there and they are native to the Ohio River. Be cool if they shocked that area down there to see.

Check out the pic I posted in the "Muskie Forum/Stream Muskies". Big fish swim in some of these small streams!


----------

